
Whole Foods employees reveal why stores are facing a crisis of food shortages - acalmon
http://uk.businessinsider.com/whole-foods-employees-reveal-why-stores-are-facing-a-crisis-of-food-shortages-2018-1?r=US&IR=T
======
woliveirajr
> stores are suffering from food shortages because of a newly implemented
> inventory-management system called order-to-shelf, or OTS.

And if thre is any delay, there is no food in place.

